# Smoked up a steelhead trout



## stevecylka (Jun 2, 2012)

A friend dropped off a steelhead trout. I am not a fisherman but I was thrilled to get my hands on this and get it in the smoker. I tried a dry brine this time as I usually use a wet brine. I was really happy with how it turned out. I brined it overnight and I was amazed how much liquid was drawn out of the fish - the pick below is after hours in the brine. I rinsed the brine off and let the fish dry to form a pellicle. Then in the smoker. Loved it. Nothing like smoked fish.

This was my dry brine recipe.

6 cups of brown sugar

1 1/2 cups kosher salt

2 tbsp garlic powder

2 tbsp onion powder

1 tbsp ground black pepper

2 tsp cayenne pepper

http://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2012/05/smoked-steelhead-trout/


----------



## nivekd (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, that looks tasty...


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow, that looks delish!!! Great job!!!


----------

